

Liquid Robotics launches new generation of wave glider ocean robots - jcr
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/08/liquid-robotics-launches-new-generation-of-wave-glider-ocean-robots

======
MrQuincle
Wow, 300000 dollars for the new one, they are not getting cheaper. We had a
talk with them once because we specialize in networks/groups of robots, but
with that price tag it wasn't straightforward to go that route in our opinion.

I am curious how many they sold! I hope they will fare well, because it's a
fantastic product.

------
pravda
Three-hundred large for a _model boat_? To me, it looks like a $3k boat that
should be (over)priced at $30k.

Maybe that is 'retail' and they'll knock fifty-grand off and sell it for the
bargain price of a quarter-of-a-million dollars!

~~~
quahada
I'm guessing you're paying for the reliability and range. Does the price
include sensor suites? Those are usually big ticket items.

Also, since these are autonomous, a crew is not necessary. You also save $ on
fuel. I imagine the boat's cost savings pay for itself.

